# Mars Pattern Warhound Titan



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

Mars Pattern Warhound Titan
Forge World miniature, Masters-level, TMP. Vote on *CMON*.
Vote on *CMON* (without base).
Wooden Premium Scenic Base from MadFly-Bases
Painted by: Yaroslav Bozhdynsky


































































Comments and votes are welcome


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

That looks good well done.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

That is beautiful. Love the colours. Did you airbrush the panels or hand paint them?


----------



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

everything is hand painted


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

madfly-art said:


> everything is hand painted


Then an extra aweosme well done  I did a reader Titan a while back and it would of taken me forever if I didn't airbrush it lol.


----------



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

See more pictures here:
http://www.madfly-art.com/mars-pattern-warhound-titan/
and here:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.342484019187948.1073741843.222047554564929&type=1


----------



## Corporal Punishment 69 (Jul 8, 2012)

+rep, lovely work! Particularly I like the eagle on the leg....


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

madfly-art said:


> everything is hand painted


Well I was going to say nice airbrush control and work, but that's even more impressive. Looks good!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

A bit of thread necromancy @madfly-art, but I'm going over my own Warhound now. Did you do your model's legs entirely in metallics and then do some shine effect layering? 

Also, what was your approach in regard to magnetising the beast?


----------



## madfly-art (Jul 3, 2011)

I used only metallics, all was varnished so no special shine
As for the magnets i have used quite a big ones for the waist joint and the head and weapons, use good technical or construction glue


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

madfly-art said:


> I used only metallics, all was varnished so no special shine
> As for the magnets i have used quite a big ones for the waist joint and the head and weapons, use good technical or construction glue


Haha thanks! A bit late now, but I'll bear that in mind for my next one when I can eventually afford a second. Have a flick through my plog and let me know what you think of mine, if you don't mind?


----------

